# The mullet are running and my arch nemesis is beating me again



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

So now that the finger mullet are back, I've been throwing live ones out on my drum rigs. No matter where I hook them (mouth, dorsal, rear) the blues will bite them in half from the opposite end. 

I've contemplated tying some wire or some leader from the main hook to a treble and making a stinger.

Suggestions, tips or tell me to just suck it up and deal with it. 

 opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> ...just suck it up and deal with it.


Be glad there's some form of life in the surf down where you're at. The shore fishing's been dead up here. I can go soak a live spot for 6-8 hours and probably release it afterwards :redface:


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*Do it*

go with the stinger.<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk572YYUS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_13.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D36%252F36_1_13/image.gif"></a>


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

use chicken rig or stinger.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thats*

cause those "Bluefish" come from the Navy  
Sgt the only reason i don't like using a stinger rig or treble is, because it become a pain in the butt after awhile....If the blues are hitting like that...why not try just using strip of mullets cut into smaller parts.....even small blues will hit cut bait pretty good.....or use dropper rig, and hook one mullet in the back and one in the mouth...and if they don't get hook up...pack up and go home That would be a sure sign that they are Navy bluefish....  

Semper Fi


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

They are annoying little buggers..the other day I had a whole 10" whiting rigged on a shark rig, Steel leader runs in the baits mouth,out the gills and then hooked through the anal area,with the gap fully exposed near the anal fin. Those damn blues ate the CENTER out of the bait leaving the tail section and the head  still rigged the way I left it! Sometimes they will find a way to chew the bait all the way up to the gills and just leave the head! Good thing I dont really WANT to catch a blue,but it does annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

If you put four hooks in a 3" mullet, bluefish can still eat 97.4% of the mullet without ever getting hooked.

If you want to catch a bluefish using finger mullet for bait, cut the mullet into two pieces, with the tail piece being about 2" long, and use the tail piece for bait.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> So now that the finger mullet are back, I've been throwing live ones out on my drum rigs. No matter where I hook them (mouth, dorsal, rear) the blues will bite them in half from the opposite end.


I've experienced the same problem, on dead mullet I've just ordered some owner long shank hooks. I plan to pierce the skin near the tail and run the hook almost form head to the thickest part of the tail.

http://www.usangler.com/product.cfm?model=Long Shank Saltwater Hooks&manufacturer=Owner&type=Hooks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Surf Fish said:


> If you put four hooks in a 3" mullet, bluefish can still eat 97.4% of the mullet without ever getting hooked.


I'm curious how you went about calculating that


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I'm curious how you went about calculating that


It's like most stuff on here. I just use the S.W.A.G method....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Be glad there's some form of life in the surf down where you're at. The shore fishing's been dead up here. I can go soak a live spot for 6-8 hours and probably release it afterwards :redface:


I really would like to know why there is so much 'hatin' going on for bluefish. I go fishing begging for bluefish to bite my rigs and I keep hearing so many people complaining about them. Like AK said be thankful you can get consistent action like that. For me my only consistent action is croaker and spot with a few blues mixed in if I am lucky. 

Once of these I will write a book entitled "The much maligned Bluefish". In my opinion they are damn good eating and a blast to catch! Not many other fish jump out of the water when you fight them up this way.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*blues*

they beat not catching anything ... but I have to disagree about the eating part ... I've never had one I liked ... way to strong ... I've soaked them in milk, vinager, grilled them, fried them .... I'd rather have the croakers to eat ... but they can be fun to catch .... Most fun I had catching them was on a Zara Spook


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*i'm with you cyg!*

Bluefish!! Yum-Yum---eat 'em up. 
also make a fine "pseudo" crab cake with 'em.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> they beat not catching anything ... but I have to disagree about the eating part ... I've never had one I liked ... way to strong ... I've soaked them in milk, vinager, grilled them, fried them .... I'd rather have the croakers to eat ... but they can be fun to catch .... Most fun I had catching them was on a Zara Spook


That's the issue. I don't mind catching them either. I mind NOT catching them, especially when they are biting. 

grumble, grumble, grumble


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think they aren't as popular down here as they are up north. I usually hear "y'all know they eat dem nasty fish up north?" I see people keep them sometimes, but not often.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I really would like to know why there is so much 'hatin' going on for bluefish. I go fishing begging for bluefish to bite my rigs and I keep hearing so many people complaining about them.


You need to move down to florida. We mostly have the smaller blues and it interferes with catching the prizes. However, I personally enjoy catching them, they can be bait stealers though.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> they beat not catching anything ... but I have to disagree about the eating part ... I've never had one I liked ... way to strong


I actually enjoy the eatin' too. To my surprise I've heard most don't like the darker meat of the larger blues. Its pretty good to me.

Hey Sgt, you guys get a run of the BIG UNS' in the fall. That's an enjoyable catch. North Florida 1-2 lbs tops, South Florida 5lbs tops.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

They taste better smoked,but then again so does a turd. 
Bluefish are fun to catch IF that is the only thing around,but we usually don't have that problem here. If I wanna catch a fun fish that I am not gonna eat I'll chase Jacks around the mullet schools.They are WAY more fun...Both species make EXCELLENT bait for Sharks and Kings.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> I actually enjoy the eatin' too. To my surprise I've heard most don't like the darker meat of the larger blues. Its pretty good to me.
> 
> Hey Sgt, you guys get a run of the BIG UNS' in the fall. That's an enjoyable catch. North Florida 1-2 lbs tops, South Florida 5lbs tops.


Lived in Ft Lauderdale for about 8 years. I know the size of the blues down there.

A month or so ago, the wife caught a biggun... those don't get eaten. The smaller ones, if we decide to keep them, get filleted and dropped into the grease. Baked blues are disgusting.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> A month or so ago, the wife caught a biggun... those don't get eaten. The smaller ones, if we decide to keep them, get filleted and dropped into the grease. Baked blues are disgusting.


anytime you get a mess of those bigguns gimme a call and I'll meet you at the back gate and take'em off your hands... love them bigguns in the smoker...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Here Here!!!*



Rockfish1 said:


> anytime you get a mess of those bigguns gimme a call and I'll meet you at the back gate and take'em off your hands... love them bigguns in the smoker...


I am with you Rock!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*cut bait*

I always like to have a couple around for cut bait .... 

The first week of June in Frisco it was all we caught all week .... blues blues and more blues ... but most people wasn't even catching those so it saved the week action wise ... make great King Mac bait too


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The*

Big ones that we do get at times,(cape) are during really cold spells. And they will come into the inlet or run the beaches, and tear everything up....It not a every year thing, it just depends on how cold it gets....At times guys offshore will run into them.....these thing are huge for us...close to ten pounds. But nobody really eat them, they have a huge head and look burn up.....and are soft to the touch. I heard thats what happen to them, when they are running the gulf steam back up north (fast).....i live up north, and caught "Real" blues....and they didnt look nothing like these guys......The small ones arent bad eating at all. Bleed them right away, and soak them....Maybe the ones down here arent that strong, but the monster blues that swim up north.....will outpull any inshore jacks that swim our waters.....I have seen poles go flying over rails (north) from a school of big blues coming thru.....I think Blues would eat a school of jacksopcorn: If you read up on "Blues" there was a sidenote, that said if blues got has big as shark (5ft) we wouldnt be safe in the waters....that is one mean fish:fishing:


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

> I really would like to know why there is so much 'hatin' going on for bluefish. I go fishing begging for bluefish to bite my rigs and I keep hearing so many people complaining about them.


because, people like me get spoiled from them... they get annoying when youve caught soo many you want a change of scenery catching something else. I cant say how annoying bluefish are when your sharking. They will chew every bit of flesh off a tuna head and leave nothing but pale bone and skull left... Looks like its been surgically cleaned by a team of pros  I think thats why i take great pride and thoroughly enjoy putting a live bluefish out, knowing his kin will soon be plucking his ass apart while he kicks & tries in vain to get away.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> I always like to have a couple around for cut bait ....
> 
> The first week of June in Frisco it was all we caught all week .... blues blues and more blues ... but most people wasn't even catching those so it saved the week action wise ... make great King Mac bait too


Before "our" pier on base blew down two years ago to one of the hurricanes, I was always the one that used the biggest blue for my king rig. People used to look at me like I was crazy, but over the course of two years I landed 3 out of the 4 30+lb kings....

Nothing says "Come to poppa" more than a 20"+ blue thrashing around on the top of the water.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

even a ribeye if you dont know how to cook it tastes like s$%t. 
and it's just a matter of what u are used to.

when u r used to burgers and steak and fries all ur life, bluefish tastes like dogs$%t. but if u've lived or grew up in southeast asia where everything gets eaten from chicken feet to fish guts, bluefish tastes like prime rib.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Thats interesting. I never knew they ate "fish guts" in southeast Asia. Where do they do that ?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Check out the dried fish in the Phillipines. Better yet go to an oriental food store and check them out. They are not gutted and when they cook them, the smell will drive a self respecting fly off a bucket of s--t.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Bluefish are a ball when they blitz especially when nothing else is biting. You have Bluefish then you have snappers.... Blues are fun snappers suck and are baitstealin bastards only good for bait. You guys can have all the snappers and CROAKERS!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Surf Fish said:


> Thats interesting. I never knew they ate "fish guts" in southeast Asia. Where do they do that ?


china, philippines, indonesia. i am 100% sure of the philippines.

first thing they do is clean the guts- wash and soak in water. then they put salt on it and then tack it away and waits for like a week before they eat it, go to an oriental, store they have a bunch of em.

and watch discovery channel every monday at 9:00, exotic food around the world with andrew zimmer, you'll see fried bats, turtle soup, turtle heart appetizers, fresh snake blood mix with saki, worms, ant eggs and other out of this world things .

we are lucky to have lived here and have great food- red lobster, olive garden, uno's, boston market, hard rock cafe . 

i feel hungry, going to go and eat.


----------



## Slingblades (Apr 5, 2007)

I release all the blue I catch also....right into my cooler.  

I have eaten plenty of 12-17 lbers also. Really good on the grill IMO.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> even a ribeye if you dont know how to cook it tastes like s$%t.
> and it's just a matter of what u are used to.
> 
> when u r used to burgers and steak and fries all ur life, bluefish tastes like dogs$%t. but if u've lived or grew up in southeast asia where everything gets eaten from chicken feet to fish guts, bluefish tastes like prime rib.


Agreed. I have to think a lot of the anti 'Bluefish' thing is taught to them by the people they grew up with. Come on now ... I admit a bluefish is a little stronger than a regular fish but If you are that sensitive then my god your diet is bland and weak. So I guess you don't like venison, wild fowl, lamb or for that matter spicy food like Indian food? Also probably don't like turnip greens ... only kale because kale is bland and tasteless.

I know each person has their own taste preferences and I do respect that but I just hope it is not from fear of trying new foods. I mean GET OFF the burger and fries thing that will just kill you slowly!!!! It is my belief that a wide palette of foods to choose from makes a happier life. It also makes it easier to travel around the world OR deal with emergency/survival situations.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Agreed. I have to think a lot of the anti 'Bluefish' thing is taught to them by the people they grew up with. Come on now ... I admit a bluefish is a little stronger than a regular fish but If you are that sensitive then my god your diet is bland and weak. So I guess you don't like venison, wild fowl, lamb or for that matter spicy food like Indian food? Also probably don't like turnip greens ... only kale because kale is bland and tasteless.
> 
> I know each person has their own taste preferences and I do respect that but I just hope it is not from fear of trying new foods. I mean GET OFF the burger and fries thing that will just kill you slowly!!!! It is my belief that a wide palette of foods to choose from makes a happier life. It also makes it easier to travel around the world OR deal with emergency/survival situations.



Theyre fun to catch when nothing is going on, or when theyre blitzing as been said before, but imho there are better fish to eat, even if I caught them 6mo ago and theyve been in the freezer. Id much rather have a striper fillet thats been frozen for a year in water than a fresh blue. The first blues I had were without any outside influence on whether I liked them or didnt like them. Thus being said, I lived 2 years off of deer while i was in college bc store bought meat costed too much for us college boys. I eat geese and duck, quail, dove, turkey (all wild) and no problem with that. Im just not much on dark mushy strong fish.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*How to hook a Mullet*

Hey sarge, if you really want to catch a blue dont use that big of bait. cut a 3 inch mullet into at least 3 pieces. Use a heavy steel double drop, store baught or homade. Fishfinder works good also. The smaller bait will hook you up with more fish.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Also how*

Big are the hooks you are using.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, here's the other side of the coin. I LIKE for fish to taste like a damned fish...Those "it's too fishy" folks drive me NUTZ. What the hell do they think a fish is supposed to taste like, Strawberry Shortcake?????? 

Put me firmly in the camp that eats Sardines, Potted Meat, and Jack Mackeral, hard to beat on Saltines with an onion cut up and a little hot sauce. 

Also, it's hard to beat a few smoked Mullet or Bluefish at the annual Low Country Boil, along with Wild Hog, Gator Ribs, Soft Shelled Turtle, Crawfish caught out of road ditches, and other "off the beaten path" fare.

I have no patience with so called "Outdoorsmen" who won't eat such things, but think Hooters wings are just _Dandy_


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Belly Strips*

I forgot ......what are blue bellies good for? Catching other blues, I think, but are they good bait for anything else? Flounder??


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Well, here's the other side of the coin. I LIKE for fish to taste like a damned fish...Those "it's too fishy" folks drive me NUTZ. What the hell do they think a fish is supposed to taste like, Strawberry Shortcake??????
> 
> Put me firmly in the camp that eats Sardines, Potted Meat, and Jack Mackeral, hard to beat on Saltines with an onion cut up and a little hot sauce.
> 
> ...



Do you eat bunker and finger mullet? RR I like ya and respect ya and all but it just sounds like most of these blue fish advocates draw the line a little bit further down the line than those that dont eat bluefish. We all have limitations. I eat gator, crawdads, wild hogs and the lot, ill try anything once, but just because its a fish dont mean ya gotta prefer it or like it. Personally never had one smoked. I dont like hooters wings either, or any other food that comes from there to be honest. Like with a hog....while chitlens might be ok and edible, its gettin a hog and asking for the chitlens instead of the loin. Nobody does it unless theyre just trying to prove a point that theyll eat anything


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

catman32 said:


> Big are the hooks you are using.


On my double drop rigs I'm using #4 J hooks. The problem isn't catching them when I'm using cut bait (I can bring them in all day), the problem is them biting my live mullet that I'm throwing out on my heavers.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Do you eat bunker and finger mullet? RR I like ya and respect ya and all but it just sounds like most of these blue fish advocates draw the line a little bit further down the line than those that dont eat bluefish. We all have limitations. I eat gator, crawdads, wild hogs and the lot, ill try anything once, but just because its a fish dont mean ya gotta prefer it or like it. Personally never had one smoked. I dont like hooters wings either, or any other food that comes from there to be honest. Like with a hog....while chitlens might be ok and edible, its gettin a hog and asking for the chitlens instead of the loin. Nobody does it unless theyre just trying to prove a point that theyll eat anything



Nope, Treed, My line is drawn right ABOVE Bunker and Finger Mullet... I have eaten big Blueback Herring that were left over live bait from a striper charter on Santee Cooper...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> On my double drop rigs I'm using #4 J hooks. The problem isn't catching them when I'm using cut bait (I can bring them in all day), the problem is them biting my live mullet that I'm throwing out on my heavers.


Oh. I thought you were trying to CATCH them. Sorry. 

Go to Walmart and get one of those quart jars of Gulp shrimp ($20). Dip the live mullet in the Gulp juice before you throw them out. Bluefish hate Gulp juice. 

That should solve the problem.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> Oh. I thought you were trying to CATCH them. Sorry.
> 
> Go to Walmart and get one of those quart jars of Gulp shrimp ($20). Dip the live mullet in the Gulp juice before you throw them out. Bluefish hate Gulp juice.
> 
> That should solve the problem.



I'm not trying to catch them on my heavers, but since they are biting the mullet, I had the idea of putting a stinger on (see my original post)... Such a waste feeding the fish and not bringing them in


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> I'm not trying to catch them on my heavers, but since they are biting the mullet, I had the idea of putting a stinger on (see my original post)... Such a waste feeding the fish and not bringing them in


Hey Sarge, what have you decided to do???


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> Hey Sarge, what have you decided to do???



Considering I can't hit the surf until next weekend (have Staff Duty tomorrow), I've decided that I have another week to figure this out. I plan on tying some regular drum rigs along with one or two with a stinger.... If the blues make my temp rise higher then normal, I will switch the regular one out with the stinger. Who knows, I might be on to something :fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sarge, if the them blues make ur temps rise i suggest bring the heavy guns.....
50 cal, bazooka, rpg, law.... 
and blow em outta wata!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

MarineCorpsSgt said:


> Considering I can't hit the surf until next weekend (have Staff Duty tomorrow), I've decided that I have another week to figure this out. I plan on tying some regular drum rigs along with one or two with a stinger.... If the blues make my temp rise higher then normal, I will switch the regular one out with the stinger. Who knows, I might be on to something :fishing:


Of course you know you are now OBLIGATED to let us know how it works out right??!! 
Seriously. Want to know how it goes if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> Of course you know you are now OBLIGATED to let us know how it works out right??!!
> Seriously. Want to know how it goes if you don't mind. Thanks.



Trust me, if I come back on here sunday mid-day cursing and bitching, then you know it didn't work.


----------

